
Why Windows embracing Android and iOS is a bad idea - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/a-bad-idea-windows-embracing-android-and-ios/
======
orionblastar
IBM did this with OS/2 2.0 and WINOS2, it was able to run DOS and 16 bit
Windows apps inside of OS/2 2.0 and it did a great job. OS/2 2.0 was hailed as
a better DOS than DOS and a better Windows than Windows. That is until
Microsoft made Windows NT and 32 bit Windows applications and later Windows
95. OS/2 failed to get developers to support native mode as they could just
write DOS and 16 bit Windows programs and they would run on OS/2\. Meanwhile
Microsoft made development tools for Windows and Borland made them as well
that made development for 32 bit Windows in Visual Studio or Borland Delphi a
lot easier.

Blackberry has added the Amazon app store and the ability to run Android apps
on modern Blackberry phones. They had to because few would develop for their
platform.

I went to see a movie with friends, the Regal cinema, before the movie they
had an ad that said to download the Regal movie app for Android and iOS. A
friend yelled at the screen "Why not for Windows Phone as well?" It seems most
developers target iOS and Android but hardly ever Windows Phone.

Microsoft should be sharing information with third parties and open source
groups to make better and easier development tools for Windows Phone and the
Windows Universal apps. A developer should be able to use free and open source
development tools to write apps for Windows Phone and Windows Universal apps
instead of having to use Visual Studio. So now Microsoft is changing Visual
Studio to convert Android and iOS code to Windows Phone. Microsoft doesn't get
it yet that not every developer is going to use their Visual Studio and you
got a lot of developers using Linux or Mac OSX to write code that want to use
the development tools they are already experienced with without having to
learn a new tool.

Edit: fixed a typo and added more detail on the fall of OS/2.

------
marvel_boy
Is it any wonder that mobile software companies, such as Kabam, have already
abandoned Windows? I don't think so.

So true.

